# Watch dogs



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 9, 2013)

shit looks cray. not sure how to feel about this game.. 

[youtube]FcMRkyoHKeA[/youtube]

definitely looks amazing but the fact that its basically glorifying hacking and making privacy seem like a thing a criminal uses to get away with bad shit.. idk, guess ill wait to check it out first before panning it lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

That's pretty cool to see a realistic looking Chicago in a video game. I wonder how big it will be to scale and if you will be capable of free roaming.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks dope as shit


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah looks good


----------



## sold777 (Aug 15, 2013)

I got this pre ordered already, looks dank!


----------

